# Dead Crows



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2015)

Researchers for the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority found over 200 dead crows near greater Boston recently, and there was concern that they may have died from Avian Flu.

A Bird Pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and, to everyone's relief, confirmed the problem was definitely NOT Avian Flu. The cause of death appeared to be vehicular impacts.

However, during the detailed analysis it was noted that varying colors of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws.
By analyzing these paint residues it was determined that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by an impact with a car.

MTA then hired an Ornithological Behaviorist to determine if there was a cause for the disproportionate percentages of truck kills versus car kills.
He very quickly concluded the cause: When crows eat road kill, they always have a look-out crow in a nearby tree to warn of impending danger.

They discovered that while all the lookout crows could shout "Cah", not a single one could shout "Truck."


----------



## boykjo (Jan 29, 2015)

That's funny...

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL !!!

Good-un!!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## twoalpha (Jan 29, 2015)

That will put a smile on your face.

Larry


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

Gary got Jokes     Funny,  I liked it

Gary   (the other one)


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

I enjoyed it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Jan 29, 2015)

Ha ha ha. That made me smile


----------



## bertman (Jan 30, 2015)

My wife laughed out loud. My 17-year-old daughter rolled her eyes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2015)

My Wife's family are all from Boston and the surrounding suburbs. She nearly Pee'd her pants laughing at this one! I would lose it every time my MIL would ask if I want a Fahk...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Good job...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 2, 2015)

Now that is very punny!


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Dead Crows ?      Wasn't that the name of a Band?

Gary


----------

